# a big THANK YOU to you all



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

this is by way of saying *THANK YOU*
to all of you that helped me 
(prayers and financial)
in my recent adventures
traveling to far and distant places
and having my truck die in the process
from the start with retrofitting 
arlin eastmans tools and shop

http://lumberjocks.com/patron/blog/24028









and the truck stranded in indianapolis
on my way to rivergirls shop redo

http://lumberjocks.com/rivergirl/blog/24043









i was touched by the outreach from you all
starting with ralph (ampeater)
who drove 2 hours to take me and my tools to dayton ohio
where i waited for my brother star and others to send moneys to my account
so i could continue my journey

i got to meet with larry (toolz)








and have breakfast
and later stay at his home for a night
while waiting for a rental car from charles (helavawreck)








so i could get to rivergirls place in penn and fix her shop and tools
then on to virginia where i did some work at brother star's home
(just big box stuff) and with help like this
(my nephew alex) how could i go wrong lol









at which point i was going to come home
but for the kind offer from maryanne
in north carolina to finish her hot tub room

http://lumberjocks.com/LateNightOwl/blog/24878









well after 2 months away
i finally got home and have been reacquiring my altitude lungs
and catching up on some needed rest

while i was gone
there have been the largest fire 30 miles from my home
in new mexicos history
and one 1 1/2 miles from home
that was fortunately dowsed by the airplanes

it has been the driest year in many here in the southwest
and many are hurting from it

but just this morning as i was drinking coffee
i heard some rain falling outside YAY!

the truck with it's lumber rack









has been replaced with the car i had bought for my sister judy
when she came back from mexico
with lung problems
she could not drive it for the last 5 years
and is now in hospice care in colorado

i will go and see her tomorrow
and God willing she is getting better help than being alone at home
i will be able to do things for her
her children from a distance can't do

so yesterday i made a lumber rack for it
from some scrap 2×6 i had laying around

















and of course here is buddy









he got to stay home this trip
and take care of 3 women neighbors
and his girlfriend osa
he and i both spent a week sleeping from our ordeal
but he jumped up and left for 4 days 
when osa came back from sants fe this week
some things never change lol

because of the sciatica problems i had last winter
not much got done here but i did manage to start the new shop









and just ordered the TGI's for it and the T&G osb flooring
and some waterproof pool paint
as i won't be able to finish the walls and roof this year

the lumber rack will allow me to go and get some materials to finish skirting the house
as last year my pipes froze down there in -22 deg cold
so i shall fix that too
and this tuesday
i am having a road grader come and crown my drive
and cut ditches on both sides so it doesn't turn into a mess with snow and slush
like the previous 11 years

so now i can get down to the business of finding a way to make
my tables from home 








and get out of the contracting side
(well except for that occasional 'big one')

well again *THANK YOU ALL*
together we can

*may God bless you all and your loved ones*


----------



## Napoleon (Sep 16, 2010)

David your welcome,and if things like that ever happend again il be glad to help you.

Nice work you have made there


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*Welcome Back*, David!

Thank you for the very nice Update…

*You are very Welcome!*

Hope your back gets better so you can work on your New Shop without any problems.


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

Glad to see you safely back home, David. That was a mammoth trip.

Good to see so many others pulling together for you.

You deserve it.


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

It certainly has been an adventurous summer for you, my friend! I am happy to see you home safe and sound. ( I bet Buddy is, too!) Think of all the lives you touched in your journey! Life can be amazing, can't it? Thank you for sharing your experiences with us all. They are most uplifting!

You are very welcome! You have a lot of support around the world.

Take care,

Sheila


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

There's no place like home.

What a long strange trip it's been.

I'm sure many others apply. I'm glad it all worked out.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

David: Glad to have you back with us.


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

All's well that ends well David.
Glad you and Buddy are back.
Thank you for updating us.
Now, time to make some sawdust!


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

I'm sure you are happy to be home and in familiar surroundings.
You met many fine LJs on your trip… not surprising.
You have helped many over the years and I'm sure we are all pleased to be able to help you.
Ellen


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

*TO ALL*

again *THANK YOU*

as you know many of you posted blogs and projects
while i was out and about

i did get the notices
but many i just read 
and had to move on

something i have learned
while meeting you in your homes

*DON'T SPEND ALL YOUR TIME ON LJ'S*

it is not polite

so i *apologize* for not responding to the hundreds of posts
that came in

*i am proud to have you all as friends*


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

*i am proud to have you all as friends*

same here!


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

On to new and different.
Here's to you, my friend.

Steve


----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

Glad you made it back home after your cross country adventure.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

glad you were able to help so many and that you got the help to get back to home…i know those who you helped are very thankful, and now i see your new ride…lumber rack and all…..and of coarse the table…i dont see how you cant find customers who will buy those, its so beautiful…rest up and then get to work…..


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

*David*, I'm so glad your home from your ordeal. However, knowing you I'll bet you enjoyed the trip from start to finish in spite of your troubles and hardships because I know how much you love to help people. This is why no matter where you are there will always be people who are nearby or far away who are always pulling for you, not to mention the Lord who loves you too. You love people and it's only natural that people are gonna love you back. I hope you don't work yourself to death getting caught up on all of your chores that got neglected while you were away helping other people with their needs. God bless, my friend.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

Good to see you home David and since it didn't kill you you must now be stronger. We're all glad for that.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

here is the result of 'phase one'
of house work for winter prep

4 sheets of 7/16 osb
and 8 2×6x10'

for the skirting


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

You are my brother as you are brother, father, friend to so many here…


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

Hey Lil Bro.,
I know it is good to be home from the trip. Thanks for helping all those you did on the trip. As big as your heart is, your may have to move to Texas in order to have room for it. lol Or maybe Alaska. lol Or if push comes to shove, we will make room out here in Prune Picker land.lol

Take care and stay safe and warm this winter. Rand & Maddie.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

in my travels
i have met with folks with

PTSD
BY-POLARITY
ADDS
PHD
WANABE
STP 
and even some
with
WD-40

all are interchangeable at times
as all are human
(thank God)


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

glad to see you have wheels under you again even though its your sisters 
sorry to hear she has it like that , I do hope you can do something for her 
and having your road fixed wasn´t a bad idea either …......will makes it easyer 
for you to drive out and help people with lightning speed ….......just remember to put on the 
purple flashlight when you do it ….........so everyone knows you are on an importen emergency
L J call …....... 
hope its enoff skirting material you have brought home …...I can´t see any isolations …you go na need that too
buddy looks in mighty fine form …...reminds me of cookkies ….remember to give him some 

take care
Dennis


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Welcome Home, David!


----------



## sedcokid (Jul 19, 2008)

David,
What a trip and look at all the people you have helped…. You should be blest because you helped and they are blest because of you!! You my kind Sir, are a Great Man!!

Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## therookie (Aug 29, 2010)

deffinatly an experience to treasure and hope never happens again ( the bad parts that is) but you get to meet people in person instead of on the internet.


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

David
I am so glad you make it home safe. Now you make the trip through the United Stated are you going Over to Europe next? LOL

Arlin


----------



## REK (Aug 30, 2009)

Classic car David, I had a 95 escort for 5 years as my wood hauler.

Guys at the hardwood store use to just shake there heads as I"d

load my car. The guy at the home depot argued my TS 3650 wouldn't

fit in it but it did. Buddy, looks happy to be home, sitting pretty for

you like that… tells me he'd just gottin' away with something…


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

David If you are ever in NE Oklahoma you have a place to stay [Buddy would be welcome too if he promises to leave Peggy Sue alone]. I would love to shake your hand as I believe you are truly a good man as you are constantly helping someone. Not a lot like you these days. Have a safe trip. Andy


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

I wish the best to you and your sister Judy. 
I missed the whole saga but I am glad you are well.


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

Welcome Home Brother David!! 
I had this vision of you
never getting back
forever lost in the wilderness
but one by one 
meeting every Lumberjock
in North America!!

Prayers sent for your Sister Judy my Friend…


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

hey *michael*

that is not a bad idea

if everyone would send me a menu
for the month
i could plan my itinerary better


----------



## Toolz (Feb 26, 2008)

David, glad you made it home and have reunited with Buddy…even if he does wander.
Don't worry about "Fancy" menus…David eats what you put in front of him…definitely NOT a fussy eater. I just got back from the Ophthalmologist who said he will remove my cataracts in Oct/Nov and hopefully be able to correct my vision with the new lenses he will insert so that I will only need glasses for reading. That would be a blessing and should decrease the measuring mistakes I always seem to make in the shop. The Doc is an Air Force Major and a woodworker also and I have told him about Lumberjocks.com.


----------



## Wiggy (Jun 15, 2011)

Hey, David
So very glad all has worked out
I had no money to offer you.
Like wize, being on the other side of the US, I couldn't even offer you a roof or meal.
However, I gave you my prayers and support… For what they were worth.
Honestly? I made out like a bandit. Following your adventure and the wonderful outreaching of the members of this blog, increased the size of my heart two~fold.

Glad you are back… NO MORE ADVENTURES, FOR YOU!

Peace and blessed be.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

What Wiggy? No West Coast tour?


----------



## lumberdustjohn (Sep 24, 2009)

Thanks for sharing your adventure.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

David that is one sexy car! That is what I call 'pimp my ride'. You will not be able to drive the streats without the girls running after it!
What a beautiful ceeling you made, the mountains are really elegant.
And finally yes you have to get on with those tables.
Best thoughts, I'm glad you made it home, and was happy to follow you,
Mads


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

"if everyone would send me a menu
for the month
i could plan my itinerary better"

*Sept Menu*:
Monday-Subway
Tues-Taco Bell
Wed-IHOP
Thurs-Burger King
Fri-Sonic
Sat-Arby's
Sun-Left-overs
*Repeat as needed till the month runs out*

Glad you made it home. Although I was hoping you could make it through here.


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

You, sir, are a gentleman and a scholar.

LJ is blessed to have you


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Welcome back, David!


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

Glad you made it home buddy.You had me worried for a while, but by the grace of God, he provided your needs as they arose. Ain't that a miracle? When we are at our lowest, all we have to do is ask and he provides. I too am sorry I couldn't at the time help you financially. My house is in foreclosure right now, and you know what, I feel more free than I have been in years. God Bless you for your big heart, and from now on I will be able to supply some kind of financial aid. So if I can ever help, let me know. love ya like a brother. mike


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

David you are one of the most outgoing persons on here. Everyone would be very glad to help you anywhere!


----------

